# 93306/93351



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 26, 2011)

I am very new to cardiology and would like to pick your brain.  I have been doing some research on the above CPT codes and found a Q/A on the American Society of Echocardiography.  I'm aware that CCI edits bundle these two codes but if the documentation does support two, different clinical issues, does the concept below still apply.


Stress Echo

Question: Can a stress echo (93350, 93351) and TTE be reported on the same date of service by a single physician? 

Answer: Transthoracic echocardiography (93303, 93304, 93306, 93307 or 93308) may be reported on the same date of service as a stress echo (93350 or 93351) for a different clinical circumstance. The modifier -59, Distinct Procedural Service, should be appended to the applicable TTE code.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Oct 27, 2011)

RebeccaWoodward* said:


> I am very new to cardiology and would like to pick your brain.  I have been doing some research on the above CPT codes and found a Q/A on the American Society of Echocardiography.  I'm aware that CCI edits bundle these two codes but if the documentation does support two, different clinical issues, does the concept below still apply.
> 
> 
> Stress Echo
> ...



We have done that plenty of times but I make sure each study has a different dx to support the need and substantiate the -59 modifier.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Julie!  I really appreciate the feedback!


----------

